# Grizzly Showroom (Anybody live near or can look at stuff?)



## schemer (Sep 27, 2013)

Does anybody on the forum live near one of the Grizzly showrooms and can browse and look at machines close up and personal? I am going to purchase a vertical band saw in the future. I am thinking the G0737 as I don't need all that fancy inverter stuff to fail later and cost me when it is out of warranty. But while someone with access is there they could also look at the G8145Z. )
Thanks,
schemer


----------



## schemer (Sep 28, 2013)

At ease everybody. ) I changed my mind and found an answer to my problem. I am going to wait on the band saw purchase. I bought some scroll saw blades for my old Delta that will do what I need just fine. Thanks for all the legwork and help to all (you know who you are). hew:
schemer


----------

